# Rio de Janeiro - Brazil - The Marvelous City



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

*RIO */*2 *
*Parte 5* (agosto de 2007)

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)









6)









7)









8)









9)









10)









11)









12)









13)









14)









15)









16)









17)









18)









19)









20)











*
THE END*




*BONUS*:



25)









26)


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

*Rio de Janeiro's tourism sector launches project to promote the main destinations in the state*



> RIOgaleão, Secretary of State for Tourism of Rio and Rio Convention & Visitors Bureau praise the beauties of the Marvelous City in an unprecedented webseries
> 
> RIOgaleão, in partnership with the Secretary of State of Rio de Janeiro (Setur) and the Rio Convention & Visitors Bureau, launches the webseries O Rio continues beautiful, close and complete. The project aims to promote the State of Rio as an ideal destination for Brazilian travelers, and continues the State Government's campaign started in 2021. The idea is to show the multiplicity of tourist attractions in the region, with itineraries that go beyond the classic programming. The series is available to watch via the link.


*VisitRio will be relaunched with news for tourists coming to Rio*











> The objective is to improve communication with visitors and publicity about the city of Rio de Janeiro. Agreement was made between Riotur and Rio CVB
> 
> Tourism in Rio de Janeiro will gain the prominence it deserves with the relaunch of the VisitRio digital platform. The portal will publicize the tourist attractions and gather all the essential information for those who want to visit the city. The expectation is that the reformulation of the system will be ready by the end of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Brazil


----------

